
Ask HN: How to find a sponsor for 1442 Designers who want remote job newsletter - iamarsibragimov
Hey HN!<p>I am a maker of Google Spreadsheet based community for designers who are looking for remote job positions. There are 1442 designers in my everyday update newsletter (OR ~40%) and minimum 30 online all day long at any given time in Google Spreadsheet with handpicked remote job positions.<p>What I already do?
1. Write to company’s account in Twitter
2. Write to company by email
3. Write to people from that company on Linkedin<p>I&#x27;m looking for a sponsor. Any suggestions how to do it effectively?
======
tombrm
I would suggest going through similar newsletters and blogs, collecting their
sponsors and reaching out to those companies:

"since you've been sponsoring X, you might be interested in mine too"

------
soavepkyuvyu
40% open rate sounds pretty cool. Did you try to find companies that already
participating in partnerships? Adobe, Sketch, Figma, etc?

